
GM: 1M Mile Electric Car Battery Is 'Almost There' - JesseJon
https://insideevs.com/news/424378/gm-million-mile-ev-battery-almost-there/
======
m463
I wonder if this is an attempt at damage control.

Sort of like the superbowl commercial announcing an electric hummer without
any details except maybe 0-60 time comparably to a cybertruck.

~~~
clouddrover
> _I wonder if this is an attempt at damage control_

No, everyone advertises their own magic breakthrough batteries. Look at press
releases from battery manufacturers for the last decade.

> _like the superbowl commercial announcing an electric hummer without any
> details_

Just like all car companies do all the time always.

